# Tampa Bay Area... do they ever hire fresh coders?



## 01161870 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a general question. I am a student currenty (almost done too, yay) & also have amost 2 years billing under my belt. Does that count for anything? People in the field keep telling me that my biling for a derm office (doing some coding as well) will not help me land a better job. I am so blessed to have a job & I know that but since I was taken on w/o knowing anything about billing I am not getting paid what a person with a billing past woud. I understand that is fair but I have a drive to do more. I am not looking to get rich being a coder nor am I trying to complain but I do have goals in life & want to continue to grow in my medical career. I have come a long way from my days as the girl behind the desk to greet patients to a medical assistant to now a biller... with hopes of being a coder... or claims specialist... something that may help me get a foot in the door to a career. Not to mention a little bit better pay to survive. I have tried to apply for charge entry at places trying to get in a place where maybe they would hire within down the road for coder, not hearing back from these places. I am curious... is my almost to years of billing worth anything to a company or practice? Do I have any advantage at all? Will it help me get a foot in the door once I become a CPC? Or did I just waste time going to school? Thank goodness for my job now but I really want to continue to climb this ladder & put my schooling to use. Anyone know if I have a slight advantage due to my background? Advice please, what are my chances, any pointers to guide me... thanks so much. - Amanda


----------



## twizzle (Sep 9, 2010)

*Fresh coders*

Amanda.

I was hired as a fresh coder without any experience of billing/coding/claims. I had a CCA qualification(very well worth pursuing and highly-regarded) and did an online coding course before the CCA exam. My previous experience in the medical field in another country ( hence a very good background in medical terminology/anatomy and all other matters medical) got me my current job. I love the work (far more than my other vocation) and have done well. It just takes determination and a little bit of luck. Your experience is invaluable. No one can take it away from you.


----------



## 01161870 (Sep 9, 2010)

wassock said:


> Amanda.
> 
> I was hired as a fresh coder without any experience of billing/coding/claims. I had a CCA qualification(very well worth pursuing and highly-regarded) and did an online coding course before the CCA exam. My previous experience in the medical field in another country ( hence a very good background in medical terminology/anatomy and all other matters medical) got me my current job. I love the work (far more than my other vocation) and have done well. It just takes determination and a little bit of luck. Your experience is invaluable. No one can take it away from you.



Thank you! I sure hope that someone will give me a chance! Sure seems the Florida Tampa Bay / Saint Petersburg area is a hard place to land a coding job w/o 3 - 5 years of prior work history in coding. Maybe it is like that all places, I wouldn't know since I am only looking by where I live. I am just keeping my fingers crossed someone will look at my resume & look past that I am a new coder but also see the benefit to all the other training in multiple areas & maybe see that I could be a benefit to their company / practice with just a little time to build up my coding strength. I am praying I will catch a break & get a chance to build a career. Keep them fingers crossed for me & thanks again!


----------



## twizzle (Sep 10, 2010)

*Tampa Bay area/fresh coder*

By the way, I am in the Tampa Bay area as well. Forgot to mention it in my reply.


----------



## 01161870 (Sep 12, 2010)

wassock said:


> By the way, I am in the Tampa Bay area as well. Forgot to mention it in my reply.



Oh well that is great then! I just spoke w/ a student from my school who also has had a heck of a time finding a job in the area but it sounds like they are finally getting some place with their search! I am really glad for them. I am so glad to hear you also are from the Bay area. I really need all the hope I can get. I mean I am not loolking to walk into a coding job... if I did great! But if not thats ok too. I am just wanting a foot in the door, a chance to grow, a real career. I am going to try places like Humana... & HCA or Baycare for charge entry & then maybe when a door opens I will be there waiting. I figure that is my plan in the event I don't land the exact job I want. I will atleast be there when a chance comes my way. Thanks so much for telling me of your story, it really has been a help to hear some of the more happy endings. Sure seems like friends in the field other students I have talked to make it sound like there is no hope, I sure would hate to think I wasted my time. Have a great week & take care!


----------



## afhamilton01@yahoo.com (Sep 21, 2010)

gavyton said:


> I have a general question. I am a student currenty (almost done too, yay) & also have amost 2 years billing under my belt. Does that count for anything? People in the field keep telling me that my biling for a derm office (doing some coding as well) will not help me land a better job. I am so blessed to have a job & I know that but since I was taken on w/o knowing anything about billing I am not getting paid what a person with a billing past woud. I understand that is fair but I have a drive to do more. I am not looking to get rich being a coder nor am I trying to complain but I do have goals in life & want to continue to grow in my medical career. I have come a long way from my days as the girl behind the desk to greet patients to a medical assistant to now a biller... with hopes of being a coder... or claims specialist... something that may help me get a foot in the door to a career. Not to mention a little bit better pay to survive. I have tried to apply for charge entry at places trying to get in a place where maybe they would hire within down the road for coder, not hearing back from these places. I am curious... is my almost to years of billing worth anything to a company or practice? Do I have any advantage at all? Will it help me get a foot in the door once I become a CPC? Or did I just waste time going to school? Thank goodness for my job now but I really want to continue to climb this ladder & put my schooling to use. Anyone know if I have a slight advantage due to my background? Advice please, what are my chances, any pointers to guide me... thanks so much. - Amanda


Well I found the people I need to be talking to!!!

I am about to graduate in 4 weeks and have already begun looking - I was an Interior Designer for 10 years and now with how bad our housing market is here in the Tampa area I've had to retrain. I'm desperately in need of a job (Billing or Coding or even Medical Office work is fine with me) and I'm hoping to network with each of you. Right now I am panicing about the CPC exam - any advice?

Thanks - Allison


----------



## 01161870 (Sep 22, 2010)

afhamilton01@yahoo.com said:


> Well I found the people I need to be talking to!!!
> 
> I am about to graduate in 4 weeks and have already begun looking - I was an Interior Designer for 10 years and now with how bad our housing market is here in the Tampa area I've had to retrain. I'm desperately in need of a job (Billing or Coding or even Medical Office work is fine with me) and I'm hoping to network with each of you. Right now I am panicing about the CPC exam - any advice?
> 
> Thanks - Allison



Hi Allison! If this is the same Allsion I think it is then we are enrolled in the same school. I think you gave me some info on the study prep classed they hold at the school for students getting ready to take the CPC. If so then HELLO  I am so glad to see you are already looking for jobs in the area. I know I have had my eyes open as well. It sure is hard to find anything in our area with the amt of places that want 3-5 years before even considering you! It is hard out there  Please let me know how you do on the test. Best of luck to you. & please keep me posted on your hunt out there in the field! -Amanda


----------

